# Simplicity 7016H mower deck drive



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I just saw a mower deck for my Simplicity 7016H on Craigslist for $75.- (in fact, it is most likely the actual deck that came off my tractor, judging from location and story given!)

What I need to know is does the 42" deck get driven from the front -or- center PTO on the 7016H? 

I ask because I am at least considering buying a Lifan 420cc "Honda clone" engine to replace the blown B&S engine, and this wouldn't have a front PTO at all. (unless I can fabricate and mount a front bolt on stub shaft to drive the front PTO pulley, that is)

This is all tentative, since I won't begin to disassemble the B&S until later today, and repair may be possible. I am also not discounting repowering with a Kohler "K" series engine, but a $400.- "brand new" engine (with electric start and 18 amp alternator *and* a 3 year warranty!) from Home Depot is hard to ignore.

Any thoughts? Or better yet, has anyone else done this repower yet?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck finding parts for that engine. It's a China rip-off,and you may be in for some hard times getting it to fit.
As for the deck drive, I believe it is driven off the front PTO.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Lifan parts*

I already checked out the parts situation. Lifan USA sells every part in the engine. In addition, most genuine Honda parts will fit Lifan clones. 

I know people don't like Chinese products, and in general I wish there were more American made parts, but *most* USA brands are also now made in China. So the choice comes down to a $400.- Lifan engine made in China or a $700.- "Kohler" engine made in China, I'll take the Lifan. 

I live within 2 miles of the Kohler Company's main plant, and I drive past the Generator& Engine plant every time I go to my club's rifle range. - I wish they still made all of their own engines, but they don't) One good thing is Kohler is under construction doubling the size of their Engine & Generator plant.

I don't see why fitting a Lifan engine to my Simplicity would be any harder than any other brand of competing engine. 

I am still hoping I can resurect the B&S engine. I pulled it yesterday and hope to disassemble it today. I was a bit surprised when I drained the oil out and got over 3 quarts! Maybe this is why the rod broke?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Mower drives from center PTO. Only thing you might drive from the front is a snowblower and the weed cutter if you can find one of those puppy. If the deck is in decent condition it is certainly worth $75. Get it...regardless of how you repower it will work. The only issue I see with the rice burner is that you will have to build a coupling to run off the flywheel side of the engine. Same is true with the kohler . If you repower with a cast iron Briggs you can salvage the auxiliary fan with the coupling plate of your current engine. This is not a standard item on every engine.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Lifan flywheel drive*

I have been wondering if I couldn't stick with the flex plate drive from the Briggs and just drill and tap the flywheel of the Lifan engine. All that drives the flexplate is 2- 3/8" bolts from the pulley that is bolted to the flywheel. I have a lathe and CNC milling machine so if an adapter is necessary, I can make it. 

I just wish I could get a look at the flywheel of a 16 HP (420cc) Lifan to see if there is anything unexpected I'd have to deal with.

The other possibility I've considered is to mount the engine and use the output shaft to mount a sprocket then use 2 pillow block bearings to run a chain driven shaft to another sprocket and chain drive to the hydro unit. This would obviate the need for the OEM shaft, and wouldn't require any attachment to the flywheel.

Sounds confusing- see crappy drawing attached:


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> Mower drives from center PTO. Only thing you might drive from the front is a snowblower and the weed cutter if you can find one of those puppy. If the deck is in decent condition it is certainly worth $75. Get it...regardless of how you repower it will work.
> 
> Unfortunately, the deck already got sold. All is not lost, there are 3 other decks on Craig's List below $100.- although they are 30 - 45 miles away.
> 
> I've had a bad week. Lost out on the $75.- deck, got bit by a brown recluse at my storage unit on Wednesday and dropped my phone and broke the screen today. At least if bad things do go in 3's, I've fulfilled my quota!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think there is room to run a propeller shaft from the front side of the engine back to a sprocket below the BGB (not Hydro as you show). You could do it but I think you would not have room for a mower if you intend to mow with tractor. Since you have a lathe and mill (something most don't) I have no doubt you can build a coupler for a conventional Simplicity hook up.


----------

